# 64-bit question



## gamer210 (Nov 21, 2006)

I know this is a stupid question, but...
I'm going to install Linux on my laptop.  It has a core 2 duo T5500, so I need an i386_x64 edition of Linux correct?


----------



## xylomn (Nov 21, 2006)

no you don't need a 64bit version, both the 32 and 64 bit versions will work although the 64bit version will work faster (dunno by how much though)


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

When I used Ubuntu 64bit I had problems finding some programs (like flash for websites) that would work correctly, some of them would just bring up errors, so I would recommend that you stick to the 32bit versions for the time being, the speed difference isn't major (unless the C2D CPUs have greatly improved 64bit).


----------



## gamer210 (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay, I just wanted to make sure.  I tried using a live Ubuntu CD, but it hung during boot up.  I thought it might be the ACPI, but it did the same thing after turning it off.  I was beginning to think that it was because the ISO was a 32-bit one.  I guess it's something else that's giving me problems then.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

It does take a long time to boot from the LiveCD. Give it a few minutes and see what happens, LiveCDs are very slow because they don't access the hard drive.


----------

